# Having trouble finding 2 tier 40gal tank stands.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Did the google but mostly finding wood furniture. Anyone know of any names to look for? OR links? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Not too many furniture makers are producing 2 tier carcasses that can hold 2 40 gallon tanks. As a minimum they will have a combined weight of 1700 lbs plus equipment. 
How handy are you at DIY?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Actually the weight of 2 40 gallon tanks is 800lbs plus tank and substrate, nowhere near 1700lbs


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Actually the weight of 2 40 gallon tanks is 800lbs plus tank and substrate, nowhere near 1700lbs


You're absolutely right, I posted that in the wee hours of the morning and must have doubled the weight of a 40 gallon twice.
At 10 lbs per gallon the water weight would only be 800 lbs. My bad. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

LOL... no problem... I am pretty sure we have all made a mistake like that when we are tired.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Would help to know the footprint of the tank you're looking for. I know of 36 x 18 and 48 x 12 footprints for 40s. Both of those footprints have two tier stands readily available. If however, your tank is an odd one like my 40 which is a square tank whose dimensions elude me right now you will have to custom fabricate your own stand. Generally custom tanks = custom stands.


----------

